# Circular Saw Blade Recommendation



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Any new circular saw blade will work. I often use a new one for framing and score the top of the door along the cut line with a utility knife and then saw along the cut or just below it by a 1/32". Be sure to score it deep enough to get past the veneer. Tape will work but I find that it is an unnecessary step. A finer tooth blade will also work but I have preferred a courser blade. I have never had any problem with chipout, top or bottom.

Dave.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

*Frued 40 tooth*


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Rehabber said:


> *Frued 40 tooth*


I second that


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

To keep the door from splinter you could cut half way thru on one side then flip the door over and then cut the rest of the way thru.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

redline said:


> To keep the door from splinter you could cut half way thru on one side then flip the door over and then cut the rest of the way thru.


That doesn't make sense. You would still have to score the door, then when you flip it over you would have to score it again.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I use the Freud blades, love the thinner kerf. Score it and cut it.



"That doesn't make sense. You would still have to score the door, then when you flip it over you would have to score it again."

Not if you score the top, then cut that side from underneath, then flip and repeat, course you have to put the blade in backwards and pull the saw towards you or hold the saw still and move the door, or keep scoring til the waste drops off, or....


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Ohhhh. I get it now.


----------

